# Toad with Parasites (help)



## Toads (Aug 13, 2021)

Hello, 
My toad has recently been having liquid bowl movements. She seems to be getting more lethargic. She also has a white lip now, which is super odd. I believe that it is parasites because of the bowel movements, but also because my bearded dragon recently had a type of protozoa and pinworms. I believe that the store bought crickets from petsmart may have been the problem.
I’m currently having trouble with money and am not sure what to do. I love my toad very much and would like to know if this is something anyone else has experienced before and if it can go away in its own, or if treatment is necessary.
Thank you,
E


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

It sure could be an intestinal pathogen, judging by the symptoms. 

Likely a vet visit is needed. Protozoans can likely be diagnosed with a fecal smear -- pretty simple. The white lip suggests something else may be in play, also, which a vet may be able to diagnose without too much diagnostic work. 

You could take the time to fill out this questionnaire -- cut and paste it as a reply to this thread, and answer all the questions in detail, and include photos of the toad and the viv. Perhaps someone will see something in the info you provide that can give more clues as to what is going on.









Read before posting! Fill this out to help troubleshoot...


Answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste -- please don't quote because that makes it hard to read the responses): 1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ? Were they WC (wild collected) or CB (captive bred)? 2. What are your...




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## markosaiden (Dec 2, 2021)

When any animal has stomach problems, the best choice would be to wait some time, because many of them can recover by themselves. However, whether they don't feel better, you should buy meds for them, and your toad isn't an exception. The main problem here that you don't know the exact reason why your pet feels more lethargic than usual. I actually guess that your toad has parasites. Whether it is true, the best option would be to buy niclosamide powder or any other antiparasite thing. But anyways, I would consult with a vet, toad obviously needs an overlook. And do not hesitate with this question.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

markosaiden said:


> When any animal has stomach problems, the best choice would be to wait some time, because many of them can recover by themselves. However, whether they don't feel better, you should buy meds for them, and your toad isn't an exception.


I would suggest that if you believe your animal has stomach problems, the best course of action would be to see a vet, not wait some time.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Collecting a fecal sample may also prove to be valuable to conform the presence of bug or to bring to the vet for analysis. I have not heard of the cricket supply being tainted but it's possible.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> I have not heard of the cricket supply being tainted but it's possible.











A parasitological evaluation of edible insects and their role in the transmission of parasitic diseases to humans and animals


From 1 January 2018 came into force Regulation (EU) 2015/2238 of the European Parliament and of the Council of 25 November 2015, introducing the concept of “novel foods”, including insects and their parts. One of the most commonly used species of insects are: mealworms (Tenebrio molitor), house...




journals.plos.org





For what it's worth, this thread was started four months ago, with no follow-up. The matter likely has resolved, one way or another.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Just skimming the results of that study makes me shudder. There are some old threads here on the forum about how the reported prevalence of coccidia declined as the hobby moved away from pinhead crickets as a staple, and focused more on fruit flies. The thread I'm remembering was mostly in anecdotal, discussion terms, not in clinical data, but this study certainly makes me feel better about my reluctance to feed crickets. That's not to say that fruit flies are, "clean," but at least we have a little more control over the environment in which they are raised. 

This is also why I cringe when I read or hear of people capturing insects from outdoors to feed to their herps.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Woodswalker said:


> This is also why I cringe when I read or hear of people capturing insects from outdoors to feed to their herps.


I do too, though I wonder whether wild or commercially bred insects are "cleaner" (on one or another specification of that term). I myself won't eat a french fry that falls onto a McDonald's table, but I will eat food off a stump at the campsite.

However that question gets answered, at least we can presume that captive animals are not immunologically naive to the pathogens in commercial feeders.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> I myself won't eat a french fry that falls onto a McDonald's table, but I will eat food off a stump at the campsite.


Me too lol


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Socratic Monologue said:


> I wonder whether wild or commercially bred insects are "cleaner"


They're probably about the same in terms of overall numbers of ickies, but I just think about the dog waste, feral cat crap, engine exhaust, road salt, pesticides, and worse (Hello, Lepto, long time no see), in urban areas, when I've known people to collect their bugs from their own back yards.


----------

